# Quickclot back in for USSOCOM forces



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

Posted at lightfighter.net...



> UNCLASSIFIED//
> REFERENCES:
> A. CDR USSOCOM LTR OF 9 MARCH 05
> B. USSOCOM MSG 222016 MARCH 2005
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Apr 2006)

What's it all mean Basil?  If Hexcon is as good as Quickclot then what would it matter which is used first.  Can they be mixed in reverse order from what's posted above?


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

Quickclot is a powder/sandlike substance, the HemCon is more of a treated sponge... different applications, more tools in the box...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Apr 2006)

Seen.


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

HemCon is also about $150 per dressing  

QuickClot now makes something similar to it called the Advanced Clotting Sponge  which is basically coarser-grained QuickClot agent in a mesh bag that can be packed into a wound and won't be washed away by severe bleeding, (check out the cut femoral artery vid). The user can also cut open the bag and use it like regular QuickClot... much cheaper as well, about $35. 

Lots of innovation happening out there, this looks promising:

16 March 2006 
From New Scientist Print Edition
Jessica Marshall  



> When nothing else will work...
> A DRUG widely used to treat people with haemophilia may soon be available on the front line to treat soldiers bleeding internally, if military trauma researchers have their way. The substance, called recombinant activated factor VII, is a component of the body's blood clotting cascade. It is already used by some emergency room doctors to halt internal bleeding in people injured in accidents such as car crashes.
> 
> One of the early uses for the drug came in 1999, when a soldier shot at point-blank range was brought into the Sheba Medical Center in Tel Hashomer, Israel, bleeding profusely. "The surgeons went to the family and said there was nothing they could do," says Uri Martinowitz, a haematologist and director of Israel's National Hemophilia Center, which is based at the centre. Martinowitz was at the time planning a preliminary trial of the substance on pigs. "That night I decided not to wait for the pig study, as there was nothing to lose for the patient." He injected the man with factor VII, and 10 minutes later the bleeding stopped.
> ...


----------



## Donut (26 Apr 2006)

Factor VIIa has been in discussion for a while, check out 

http://www.trauma.org/resus/FactorVIIa.html

for a scholarly article on the stuff, as well as some good references and a link or two, too.

Martinowitz et al published an article in 1999 in the Lancet on the case.

DF


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

ParaMedTech thanks, I'll take a look. The upcoming US Army trial mentioned in the article caught my attention.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (26 Apr 2006)

Just a note we are using Quickclot over here in Afghanistan. One per man and the stuff works pretty good. Cheers


----------



## Big Red (26 Dec 2007)

Just an update on Quickclot from the Iraq theatre. The US army is now stocking the Quickclot ACS in addition to the older Quickclot they've always had. I just picked up a case of the ACS from the CSH and will be replacing all our original quickclots in IFAKs and med bags.

The Hemcon is still also being issued but certainly not to every soldier as the original plan. I imagine this is due to cost.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2007)

There is a mini Pepsi/Coca-cola war going on between Quickclot and Hemcon, with Sam's Medical Celox tossed into the mix. Celox see: http://www.celoxmedical.com/

QC has come out with the ACS, and next year a QC permeated gauze (called combat gauze)

And PersysMedical is producing an ER dressing with QC 'teabags" sewn onto to the inside of the dressing. see:  http://www.ps-med.com/PDF/bandagePlus_brochure.pdf

Hemcon has/is coming out with a variety of sizes for their dressing and a new flexible ribbon of hemostatic dressing called ChitoFlex

see:  http://www.hemcon.com/Products/ChitoFlex/tabid/58/Default.aspx

Personally, I like Celox, although it needs to develop its product more into the "teabag" and other avenues of application so that the fine granular powder is easier to use. But I see Hemcon working its way into my bag, and QC products being in the shooters med kits. In the near future Celox will be pushing both out of the way once it gets a larger US market share.


----------



## toughenough (27 Dec 2007)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> 4. IN ADDITION TO SERVICE STANDARD COMBAT TRAUMA
> EQUIPMENT, EACH USSOCOM COMBATANT WILL BE PROVIDED
> THE FOLLOWING COMBAT TRAUMA MANAGEMENT EQUIPMENT,
> BE TRAINED IN ITS USE, AND CARRY THESE ITEMS IN THE FIELD:
> ...



Would anyone be able to shed some light on the reasoning/use for this? After a recent elbow fracture I was prescribed a similar item called novo meloxicam, and I didn't really find it worked very well at all, let alone in a combat situation. Is it really intended to help joints/arthritis, or is it intended for another purpose?

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (27 Dec 2007)

toughenough said:
			
		

> Would anyone be able to shed some light on the reasoning/use for this? After a recent elbow fracture I was prescribed a similar item called novo meloxicam, and I didn't really find it worked very well at all, let alone in a combat situation. Is it really intended to help joints/arthritis, or is it intended for another purpose?


Yes sure. It is called a combat pill pack. Historically it has contained different drugs but the basics are:
a. an NSIAD or equivelent to reduce inflamation and swelling
b. an antibiotic, general broad spectrum to stop initial infection
c. Acetomenophen as analgesic. 

The current US pill pack carry:

4. IN ADDITION TO SERVICE STANDARD COMBAT TRAUMA
EQUIPMENT, EACH USSOCOM COMBATANT WILL BE PROVIDED
THE FOLLOWING COMBAT TRAUMA MANAGEMENT EQUIPMENT,
BE TRAINED IN ITS USE, AND CARRY THESE ITEMS IN THE FIELD:
COMBAT PILL PACK
GATIFLOXACIN 400 MG  antibiotic
MELOXICAM 15 MG  Antinflamatory
TYLENOL 650 MG BILAYER CAPLETS (2)  analgesic

It allows soldiers who are sustained minor injuries (or are not injured enough to warrant Urgent or Priority CASEVAC) to fight for upto 24 hrs before needing to get to more/higher care.


----------



## toughenough (27 Dec 2007)

So basically it works well on a minor joint injury? I was just questioning because it did not affect swelling or ease the movement of my joint at all, at the same dosage, taken daily (but it was a fairly serious injury that had me out for 2 months time).

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## k_mac (30 Apr 2008)

A question concerning clotting agents in general

Correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that there is a risk of pulmonary embolism with post surgical patients for example. Does a similar risk exist for the use of some of the clotting agents described in this forum? Obviously the benefit to a combat casualty far outweighs the risk of a PE. Just curious.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Apr 2008)

Keeping the casualty alive to make it to surgery trumps any post surgical complications. But to answer you more directly: I have not heard of such a thing with the currently issued hemostatic agents. There is a new one (Woundstat, I believe) that has shown it can get into the blood stream and cause a embolism...but I am not fully briefed on that trail.


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2008)

There is more of a risk of PE in post surgical patients because they're immobile or an embolism from a long bone fracture - unlikely from the clotting agents.

MM


----------

